# 2009 Roubaix Comp vs. 2009 Roubaix S-Works SL2



## jonehall (Oct 22, 2009)

I have an 09 Roubaix Comp, kitted with Campy Chorus 11. 

I have been offered a great deal on an 09 Roubaix S-Works SL2 frame. I'll be around $600 out of pocket after i make the switch, which i can afford. 

Has anyone ridden both these bikes and could you feel the difference? I'm hoping the S-Works Roubaix SL2 will feel a bit more responsive and lively due to the stiffer carbon - and maybe better power transfer due to the big chainstays. 

(or I am just being a victim of marketing BS? In which case I'll save my $). 

PS: i have a nice set of wheels already...


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Upgrading from the 7r Comp frame to the 10r S-Works frame for $600 sounds like a killer deal to me! Does this include the fork (and seat-post) too? I think it would give improved ride quality and stiffer too. There _might_ be some reduction in "plushness" because of the increased stiffness. The only way to really know if this is a worthwhile upgrade for you would be to go on a test ride on an S-Works Roubaix at your LBS.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

My friend has a comp and I used to have an expert (9r) and even between those two there was a big difference in ride quality and responsiveness. So I am totally sure it will be even more noticeable compared to the SL2. I say go for it :thumbsup:


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

i cant tell the difference between my 09 elite and the bike shop bosses 08 S works to be honest, then again im only 130 pounds so stiffness isnt an issue with my bike, in fact in order for my roubaix to feel comfortable like everyone is supposed to, i have to ride with low pressure in my tires, if i try and ride with the same pressure in my tires as some of the other roadies around here it would be murder, good deal on the frame though, i hope you notice more of a difference than i do


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

I wish Specialized could give us actual numbers as far as "stiffness" on the different frames. I mean, how much "stiffer" is the 9r Expert frame vs 7r Comp frame? Or do we all have to rely on "on the saddle" feel?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

nismo73 said:


> I wish Specialized could give us actual numbers as far as "stiffness" on the different frames. I mean, how much "stiffer" is the 9r Expert frame vs 7r Comp frame? Or *do we all have to rely on "on the saddle" feel*?


That's actually not a bad measurement, is it? 

There was some related info provided by Specialized back in '06, IIRC. I had it bookmarked, but it's no longer there.  

The only other test I can think of is the EFBe (or TOUR) tests, but they tend to test high end bikes and being based in Germany, test some brands not available here. 
http://www.efbe.de/enindex.php

IMO all you'd really need to know is the STW (strength to weight) ratios for comparison purposes.

I'm with darkest_fugue, though. At 140, I've got 10 lbs on him and frame stiffness is never an issue, but a jarring/ harsh ride is. But that makes sense because a 200+ lbs cyclist can ride the same bike, so compromises in design have to be made to accomodate both riders. And slightly off topic, I don't think custom steel _solves_ that issue, but if designed correctly, could probably minimize it. JMO's.


----------

